# Waste and Overflow New construction style



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Went to replace a tub shoe........way to go new construction guys and inspector:thumbup: Things went south:whistling2: Cut the opposite wall open and found this behind the sheetrock.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good night, what kinda dumb did that work. Was there even a plumber on the job?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dayum. I have never seen a slinky waste and overflow. Does watco make that? Does it come in oil rubbed bronze? If it does, it will match the color of the SH!T that it is.:rockon:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Good thing they didn't fill in the leave-out....................


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Gotta love those guys :thumbsup: Cha Ching :thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe the watcos are the green hose type, heavy walled and not corrugated like you see in the picture.

I agree there are applications where some flexibility is needed in remodel type situations but in new construction it is not warranted.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Good thing they didn't fill in the leave-out....................


They did with tar. I had to dig that crap out then clean it off the pvc(its a process too). The idiots had t have set the traps befo the slab was poured.....it had 6" thinwall drain pipe over the pipe before the slab was poured. Theres no way they installed the trap through that. They had to have installed the p-traps before the slab was poured...that also explains the flex hoses....the rough in was way off. Stupid jerks.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I believe the watcos are the green hose type, heavy walled and not corrugated like you see in the picture.
> 
> I agree there are applications where some flexibility is needed in remodel type situations but in new construction it is not warranted.


Yeah the watcos are 1.5" flex pvc like spas are plumbed with. That in the picture is just flex crap hacks use under K-sinks and crap.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is another pic. The tar was a total mess.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay I see it now. And you have all the room to work, too.

Do they allow SJ W/O's in on tubs that are concealed, they don't in Fort Worth, some of the other Muni's they do though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Okay I see it now. And you have all the room to work, too.
> 
> Do they allow SJ W/O's in on tubs that are concealed, they don't in Fort Worth, some of the other Muni's they do though.


No but you see it in the pic. I could name names too...the inspection sticker was till in the washing machine box with the contractors name and the inspectors signature.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Oops.........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Slip joints are definitely not permitted in walls here. That's a no-no. Should've been solvent weld.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is how it should have been done to begin with. I know the pipe is dirty and I know I used blue glue. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

is that copper gas below the outlet?

is it sleeved in 3/4


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> is that copper gas below the outlet?
> 
> is it sleeved in 3/4


 That is 3/8" od type L copper......sleeved with 1/2" pex.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That top 1-1/2" 1/8 bend looks crooked to me. Not level.:no:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That top 1-1/2" 1/8 bend looks crooked to me. Not level.:no:


I can understand how a guy thats been in the business just a few years could think that,but I assure you its straight.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I can understand how a guy thats been in the business just a few years could think that,but I assure you its straight.:thumbsup:


Har de Har Har. I just farted.


----------

